# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] Samsung LE40D503F7W πρόβλημα με χρώματα

## polarG

Καλησπέρα , έχω μία Samsung LE40D503F7W η οποία όταν την ανοίγω  βγάζει κανονικά το σήμα της samsung και αμέσως μετά μού πετάει ένα  πράσινο τετράγωνο στην οθόνη (εικόνα 1). Όταν ανοίγω το μενού-ρυθμίσεις  μου πετάει πράσινες γραμμές, η εικόνα γίνεται ροζ-μοβ και όταν επιλέγω  κάποια από τις ρυθμίσεις η προηγούμενη εικόνα αργεί πολύ να φύγει με  αποτέλεσμα να εμφανίζει κάτι σαν ghosting ! (εικόνα 2). Εαν την συνδέσω  με HDMI η εικόνα είναι μια χαρά με εξαίρεση ότι το κόκκινο το δείχνει  κίτρινο και το μαύρο , πράσινο .... (εικόνα 3)  Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επισκευάζεται ;

----------


## jimmcooper

ενα παρομοιο προβλημα ειχα κ εγω κ λυθηκε με αντικατασταση tcon

----------


## polarG

Δυστυχώς το t-con σε αυτήν την τηλεόραση δεν αλλάζει .....εικόνα 5.jpg

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου είσαι σίγουρος;; Γιατί με μια πρόχειρη έρευνα βρήκα αυτό εδώ. Η T-CON σου είναι κάτω από το μεταλλικό πλαίσιο στην 4η φώτο.

----------


## polarG

> Φίλε μου είσαι σίγουρος;; Γιατί με μια πρόχειρη έρευνα βρήκα αυτό εδώ. Η T-CON σου είναι κάτω από το μεταλλικό πλαίσιο στην 4η φώτο.


Βασικά δεν είναι ακριβώς εκεί ... Μπορείς να το δεις στην εικόνα 2 κάτω κάτω μια στενόμακρη πλακέτα η οποία είναι κολλημένη στο πάνελ με αυτές τις δύο καλώδιοταινίες.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιώργο,
κοίταξε αν αυτή η πλακέτα που δείχνεις στην εικ. 2 είναι συνδεδεμένη στην απέναντι 
πλευρά που βρίσκονται οι 2 flex καλωδιοταινίες με την πλακέ καλωδιοταινία που έρχεται 
από τη Main Board.
Αν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό τότε θα πρέπει να ξεβιδώσεις τη μεταλλική πλάκα που βρίσκεται 
ακριβώς πάνω από τη πλακέτα που κρέμεται όπως φαίνεται στην εικ. 2, όπως γράφει κι 
ο συνάδελφος Μανώλης για ν΄ αποκαλυφθεί η T-Con Board.
Στη περίπτωση που η T-Con Board έχει αποσπώμενες flex καλωδιοταινίες προς το panel 
τότε μπορείς μ΄ αντικατάσταση της να λύσεις το πρόβλημά σου.
Αλλιώς πας γι΄ αντικατ/ση panel πράγμα τελείως ασύμφορο.
Service Manual μπορείς να κατεβάσεις από την ιστοσελίδα :
http://portaldaeletronica.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/ Manual-de-servi %C3%A7o-TV-LED-Samsung-UE26D4003-chassis-U57E.pdf
Φιλικά.
          Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## polarG

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη , έκανα αυτό που είπες και τράβηξα καλύτερες φώτο  (εικόνα 6 & 7). Το γνώριζα από πριν ότι η T-CON είναι κολλημένη πάνω  στο panel (εικόνα 8 ,9 ) άλλωστε φαίνεται στην εικόνα 2 . Υπάρχει  κάτι πάνω στο T-CON που μπορώ να τσεκάρω με πολύμετρο ; Κάποιο εξάρτημα  που χαλάει συνήθως να το ελέγξω ; Επίσης σήμερα που την έβαλα στο ρεύμα  παρατήρησα να βγαίνει ένα ττζζζζ από το inverter board το οποίο για να  το ακούσεις έπρεπε να πλησιάσεις κοντά σε αυτό. Είναι φυσιολογικό ; Το  λινκ που έδωσες βγάζει ERROR  . 

 Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον !εικόνα 6.jpgεικόνα 7.jpgεικόνα 8.jpgεικόνα 9.jpg

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιώργο,
κι εγώ το περίμενα ότι η T-Con Board είναι απ΄ ευθείας κολλημένη στον κρύσταλλο του panel
(είναι αυτές οι οθόνες οι "super Chinesse" που δεν επισκευάζονται) αλλά πάντα κρατάμε κάποιες
επιφυλάξεις όταν παρατηρείς εκ του μακρόθεν μία εικόνα και δεν έχεις μπροστά σου τη συσκευή.
Κοίτα τα περισσότερα εξαρτ/τα αυτής της πλακέτας δεν ελέγχονται με πολύμετρο πλην των αντιστάσεων
φυσικά κι αυτό δεν αρκεί για τη περίπτωσή σου νομίζω.
Κανονικά πρέπει να πάρεις παλμογραφήματα σ΄ανάλογα σημεία ελέγχου (πράγμα αρκετά δύσκολο για τη
συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα).
Εκείνο που χαλάει συνήθως είναι ένα smd IC τύπου AS15 (4 X 12 pins) αλλά κι αυτό για να τ΄ αντικαταστήσεις
πρέπει να ΄χεις σταθμό θερμού αέρα και πάλι δεν γνωρίζω αν ξεκολλήσει σωστά από μία τόσο λεπτή πλακέτα 
χωρίς να καταστραφεί.
Τέλος το link που ΄δωσα για το Service Manual αν βγάζει error μπορεί ν΄ αντικατασταθεί από το :
https://www.manualslib.com/download/...Bw-Series.html
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## polarG

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.Αυτό με το smd IC θα το ψάξω περαιτέρω . Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην κάνει καλή επαφή η καλωδιοταινία που είναι κολλημένη πάνω στο panel λόγω φθοράς από τα χρόνια ; Σίγουρα είναι θέμα T-CON ή μπορεί να φταίει πχ. κάποιος πυκνωτής στο τροφοδοτικό που εξωτερικά να μην φαίνεται ότι έχει βλάβη ...

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Τ΄ ότι ακούς έστω κι όταν πλησιάζεις κοντά θόρυβο στ΄ Inverter αν δεν προέρχεται
από συντονισμό μεταξύ των φύλλων του Μ/Σ στην τροφ/σία από τη συχνότητα των
60 Hz του A.C. (πράγμα αρκετά σπάνιο για τέτοιου τύπου τροφ/κά) μπορεί να ΄χει
πιθανά αίτια τη διαρροή από ψυχρή κόλληση, μ΄ απώλεια χωρητικότητας ή διαρροϊκούς 
ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές χωρίς να ΄χουν "φουσκώσει", οπότε χρειάζεται καπασιτόμετρο
κι ESR meter γι΄ έλεγχό τους αφού ξεκολληθούν, αλλά και MOSFET TR με κακή λειτουργία.
Οι flex καλωδιοταινίες πολλές φορές σ΄ αυτού του τύπου τα panel αποκολλώνται από τον
κρύσταλλο αλλά αυτό είναι ότι χειρότερο μπορεί να σου τύχει γιατί η εκ νέου συγκόλληση
τους απαιτεί ειδική τεχνική κι ύπαρξη ειδικού και πανάκριβου μηχ/τος συγκόλλησης.
Το σχηματικό του PSU + Inverter δεν δίνεται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ στο Διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν μόνο παρόμοια
αν χρειαστεί να ψάξεις.
Όσον αφορά το smd IC (4 X 12 pins) που αναφέρω πρόκειται για τον αποκωδικοποιητή οπτικού
σήματος που πολλές δημιουργεί προβλήματα παρόμοια με το δικό σου και χρήζει αντικατ/σης.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## polarG

Καλησπέρα , μετά από καιρό αποφάσισα να ξανά ασχοληθώ με την tv . Οι  flex καλωδιοταινίες του panel δεν φαίνονται να είναι αποκολλημένες . 

   Τσέκαρα  τα εξαρτήματα του T-CON με μια infrared camera και παρατήρησα ότι  κάποια εξαρτήματα άρχισαν να ζεσταίνονται αμέσως μόλις έβαλα την τν στο  ρεύμα . Πρώτα ζεστάθηκαν τα 1 , 2 στην συνέχεια το 3 , 4 , 5 από την  (εικόνα). Στο σημείο 1 ζεστάθηκαν ταυτόχρονα όλες οι αντιστάσεις . Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι όλα τα εξαρτήματα που ζεστάθηκαν βρίσκονται όλα από την ίδια μεριά . Μπορεί κάποιο οπό αυτά τα εξαρτήματα να μην λειτουργεί σωστά και να μου δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα με την εικόνα ;

εικόνα_01.jpg

----------


## xani

> Καλησπέρα , μετά από καιρό αποφάσισα να ξανά  ασχοληθώ με την tv . Οι  flex καλωδιοταινίες του panel δεν φαίνονται να  είναι αποκολλημένες .


καλησπερα 
μαλλον ενοεις τα cof  ....τωρα πως  τα μετρησες ?με αφηνεις αφωνο..τα περι infrared cam κτλπ  ασχολειαστα   για κανα πυκνωτακι σε κανα iphone mainboard καλα ειναι  ..αν και flux να βαλεις την ιδια δουλεια θα κανει. στο θεμα μας  επι τις  τ-κον  μετρα  τις τασεις VGH ,VGL, VCOM
αν ειναι οκ  το πανελ παρεδωσε το πνευμα.

----------

